# Phrag kovachii Seedlings Arrived



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been waiting for these for forever! They arrived on Friday. They are from Green Canyon Orchids (Peter Croezen). I only bought one at $75 CAD but because they turned out smaller than expected he gave me an extra for free! They are just out of flask and have a LS of about 1.5". I'll be posting pics.


----------



## Jorch (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, that's not too bad! $75 for 2! :rollhappy: Keep us posted on their progress. I was going to order one, but decided against it.. :sob:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow what a deal!  I don't get mine until later since I requested it...I have to leave my plants unattended in July. I don't want this jewel dying


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 4, 2007)

I recieved mine last week. They are very nice seedlings. Peter did a fantastic job of getting them ready to go.
If you are thinking of ordering some do so.
You will be happy with the sevice and the seedlings.


----------

